# Can pigs eat too much pumpkin?



## Levonsa (Dec 17, 2008)

A neighbor said that I could have all of the pumpkins left in his patch for my pigs. I dumped a whole truck load into their pen yesterday. There are more they they will ever eat, but thought that I would keep picking them as long as I can still find good ones. At this point 95% of what is in the field are still pretty solid. Are there any problems with pumkins? 

Thanks,


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Pigs do not bloat. They will not eat more than they can handle.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

I got 6 tons of pumpkin puree and fed that to my 40 hogs, one ton every other day. They ate it all and seemed to like it. 

You might want to smash them if they're whole. Sometimes hogs have a hard time biting into them. Smash a few every day or two.

Pics and blog entry here.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

My garden had a bumper crop of big pumpkins this year. I've been whacking them up with a hatchet and feeding large chunks to my chickens and pigs. They both love them!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We grow pumpkins for our pigs as a fall and winter food. This particular year our pumpkin crop failed but usually we have a fair amount. They don't naturally consume too much. Rather they tend to eat a good balance when presented with a free feeding of a variety of things. They will get tired of the pumpkins and leave some to come back to it another day. In our cold climate these are a great feed - they store well. I've never seen any ill effects from the pumpkin eating and the seeds are supposed to be a good wormer. They poop out some seeds so we end up with some natural planting as well.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop

Save 30% off Pastured Pork with free processing:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa

Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we glean the local orchard pumpkin patches after halloween. some places charge for them, some don't. We get as many as we can, until they plow them under. pigs like pumpkin, especially the seeds. an excellent free or low cost pig food if you can get them or grow them.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

My pigs like pumpkins. Whey they're hard, I chop them up a bit with a machete to make them easier to bite. The pigs seem to especially appreciate them once they get kind of squishy. Go figure. Never had a problem, and I usually feed pumpkins and little else during the month of November and into December, depending on how many I can pick up after Halloween.


----------

